# Friction Polish / CA



## bwg (Feb 24, 2017)

I need some help about finishing techniques.  I am relatively new to pen turning so I come here for experienced opinion.  
I think that pens are finished using friction polish both look and feel much nicer than those done with CA.  I do realize that CA will last much much longer than wax and polish.  But here is my question: just what does a friction polished pen look like after the finish has worn off?  I think back to when I was a smoker and though my favorited poison was cigarettes, I was sometimes tempted to try smoking a pipe (not for long though).  Pipes always looked so cool (not good nicotine delivery systems though).  They were most always burl wood and the older ones usually had a patina that was very personal to owner.  In other words they looked better for not looking brand new.  Can pens be like that?  I don't know...I'm just asking.

Does anyone have a picture of a pen that is not finished with CA but has been well used?


----------



## JimB (Feb 24, 2017)

Eventually they will have a patina. It is really a matter of personal taste if you like that look or not. Some of my early pens were friction polish. Personally I didn't like the look of the patina so I moved on to other finishes. I do not have a pen to post a pic of.


----------



## mrgator (Feb 24, 2017)

This is my daily use pen I made 4 or 5 months ago.  Used Doctor's Woodshop & Pens Plus.  I too like the feel of it.

Erik


----------



## farmer (Feb 24, 2017)

*Friction polish*

Worst finish I ever used ...


----------



## StumpyThumb (Feb 24, 2017)

mrgator said:


> This is my daily use pen I made 4 or 5 months ago.  Used Doctor's Woodshop & Pens Plus.  I too like the feel of it.
> 
> Erik


So far i really like the Doctors stuff.  Plus I don't have to worry about gluing myself to myself while using it. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKelley (Feb 24, 2017)

I prefer the Pen Plus  finish over a CA finish for several reasons.  I don't care for a shiney, glitzy finish on wood.  If I wanted my wood to look like plastic, I would have bought plastic to begain with.  Holland & Holland, Purdue, and Churchill make the finest and some of the most expensive firearms in the world.  These wonderful guns have a nice satin finish on the wood fit for the Crown heads of the world.  Good enough for Holland & Holland, good enough for me.  I have been using Pen Plus since it's inception and it has held up with no complaints from my customers.  I do advise my customers to use a little good quality wax on their wooden pens from time to time.  What it boils down to is, what you like and what works best for you.  

Ben


----------



## TattooedTurner (Feb 24, 2017)

If you want a more natural looking and feeling finish, check out Martin Saban-Smith's Youtube video where he does a satin finish with CA. I made one with a little variation (thin CA after each sanding) and love it. I still make mine high gloss because I give them as gifts, but I use it all the time in my shop.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tWTx822QVu4


----------



## TonyL (Feb 25, 2017)

There's also WTF. I don't use it. I tried it, but had to put about 20 coats on before I achieved what I was looking for (it also produces a slight amber hue). Ed of Exotic's produced some excellent videos. There's also Craft Coat, but I never used it. I have been using Solarez.

Here are some links to help you:
https://generalfinishes.com/retail-...ding-sealers/wood-turners-finish#.WLEi22xVXIU

exotic blanks wood turners finish video - Bing video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhsR9XpES-8


I hope this helps.


----------

